# New Strange Sound? Help?



## JazzJunkie (Mar 6, 2013)

Moxxi and I were snuggling, something I have very recently earned the right to do with her (YAY!) and she made a noise I've never heard before. She was totally calm, quills down head up. She touched her nose to mine and started doing this whistley squeak that was just barely loud enough to hear which if I'm not mistaken is a happy noise (correct me if I'm wrong). But then she started making this odd click/pop noise. It was not like the angry clicking and popping that we all know and love. It was very quiet and slow; the best way I can explain it is if you took a cat's purr and broke it down into the individual clicks that make up the purr sound if that makes sense? Does anyone else know what this might mean? I know it wasn't her breathing because it was very sporadic and did not match up with her breathing rhythm. :?:


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I think you're describing the "happy click" that they do. If you click your tongue with your mouth closed, it should sound similar. My hedgehog does that when I'm petting her and she's very relaxed.


----------



## JazzJunkie (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes! That's exactly what it sounds like! Thanks so much. I'm glad it was a happy noise. I really feel like Moxxi and I have hit a milestone with bonding ???


----------



## JazzJunkie (Mar 6, 2013)

* <3 <3 <3


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

She may also do this thing that kinda resembles hiccuping when she is settling down for snuggles. It alarmed me the first time Penny did it, but it was normal. It wasn't anointing or vomiting as we have had experience with both, just a series of hiccupy movements which mean I am happy!


----------

